# How do you feel about your job?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I indicated I loved my job....which is true on most days!!! While I thoroughly enjoy what I do, I am not pleased with the management of the municipality at the current time. Only 1 year until the "big boss" retires!!!!!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I love my job... because I know how bloody lucky I am to be where I'm at.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We have our own printing business and I can work from home (bookkeeper).
So yes I love my job, I can be with my dogs and work!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm very happy and appreciative to have a job. Would I be happier elsewhere doing something slightly different but within the same field? Yes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Depends on the day. Some days I love my job. During full moons I hate my job. Seriously. I teach middle schoolers - you can always tell if it's going to be a full moon just by the number of office referrals that day. And I swear kids are more sensitive to changes in the weather than dogs are!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my boss is an impossible, crabby, opinionated, obnoxious person who can be very hard to get along with even on the best of days.
(I'm self employed....)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I do daycare in my home. Love the families I have at this time, they appreciate what I do for their children and thank me often. My kids are adults now so I do love the peace when the little ones leave for the day. Yes, love my job and have been doing it for almost 25 years.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Depends on the day. Some days I love my job. During full moons I hate my job. Seriously. I teach middle schoolers - you can always tell if it's going to be a full moon just by the number of office referrals that day. And I swear kids are more sensitive to changes in the weather than dogs are!


Bless you! It takes a special person to deal with middle schoolers on a daily basis. (all those hormones coming to the surface)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love my job.  

You know I do since I've been home the last two days (bronchitis, laryngitis, _and_ sinus infection) and in middle of all my snoozing-sickness-away and snuggling with my nurse dog... I miss being at work.

*So I will be packing my amox, robitussin, tylanol, halls and heading back to work tomorrow. And I'm not dreading it. *

ETA - scratch that I suppose. I thought that American Idol was giving me chills and zonking me out at the same time, but apparently I have a 102 fever? I guess I won't be going to work tomorrow... 

It's times like these that I really appreciate my understanding bosses. And I really wish I could be going to work instead of being sick at home.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am one of the ones that really dislikes his job........ How I wish I could hit the lottery...... LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am disabled so no longer can work but I was a therapist for thirty years and loved my job. Many times I didn't like the bureaucracy and how insurance affected TX clients received.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't get me wrong....I would LOVE to win the lottery and not work. Plus my husband doesn't like his job so then we could buy a nice car and take lots of trips with our golden boys


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Back when I had my first job that I really hated <- it was supposed to be an office clerk job, but a good portion of the time I was sent down to the sales floor to repair and unpack goods under the direction of a couple of guys I hated. 
I seriously hated that job. 

I did think about this song quite often -


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Love my job. I am a school administrator and high school science teacher. There are moment of frustration, after all I do spend most of my day with teenagers. But there are moments that make it all worth while. I had a former student come back and visit yesterday whonis doing amazingly well in college. Made my day.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love my job. All throughout school, my favorite subject was math so being an actuary is perfect for me. The only thing I dislike is taking actuarial exams. But I only have one more and if I pass it in April, I'll be done with exams forever!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You forgot the "I'm so grateful to have one in this economic/political climate that loving or even liking it is nearly irrelevant" choice.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Most days I love my job. It's sometimes a long day, I am part of a global team so I have to sometimes s-t-r-e-t-c-h my day. It's interesting and challenging. But the best part is I work from home, and have five weeks vacation!


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Pointgold's option myself! 

I work for the largest printer in the world in one of our Financial Printing facilities and we just bought out our largest Financial print competitor. Starting every March through July/August (Notice & Proxy/10-K peak) we work mandatory overtime. Most of us put in more than what's required. But hey, I have a great job, great benefits (as benefits go) and am sorta fairly compensated. Yay RRD!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hit "my job is just OK", but I'm also retired. Compared to my former "real job" I love it when I can actually help people, but sometimes I'm getting paid for not really doing much.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> You forgot the "I'm so grateful to have one in this economic/political climate that loving or even liking it is nearly irrelevant" choice.


That's me!! Took me two months just to find a job, and even then, its just a fast food place, but better than nothing, and really, it's not so bad.

Not my dream job by any mean but if it puts money in my bank account then it's all good!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant truly say that I love my job. Only being on the job for 3 weeks and am happier than I have been in years. The only minus I can say is that I miss the dogs while I am away from them. Learning so much stuff my brain is being used more than it has been used in 10 years. I have to learn over 500 codes some only different by one letter or number. Every wildlife management area, boatramp, marina, about 100 FWC officers & their call # and all as soon as possible to be able to enter them on the computer and to speak them on the radio.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I need to quantify my response that I love my job - I do love my job but I absolute HATE the office politics and pettiness that goes along with working with over 20 women :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:. If I could just close my door, meet with my clients, do my job and go home, I'd be one very happy camper! :wavey::wavey::wavey: Unfortunately, we have a bunch of "dot the 'i', cross the 't'" police in place to make sure that your great day is compromised.


----------

